# int cannot be dereferenced



## Irreparabel (18. Jan 2010)

Soo,
ich hab' mal wieder ein Problemchen, das sich partout nicht lösen lassen will.
Er behauptet es in Zeile 335 und denen, die ähnlich aufgebaut sind.
Es handelt sich um int würfel.
Hier ist der Code:

```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.lang.Math.*;
import java.lang.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class MAEDN extends JFrame {
  int würfel = 0;
  Random r = new Random();
  Point BlauPunkt1 = new Point(26,28);
  Point BlauPunkt2 = new Point(56,28);
  Point BlauPunkt3 = new Point(26,58);
  Point BlauPunkt4 = new Point(56,58);
  ImageIcon Würfel1 = new ImageIcon("Würfel1.jpg");
  ImageIcon Würfel2 = new ImageIcon("Würfel2.jpg");
  ImageIcon Würfel3 = new ImageIcon("Würfel3.jpg");
  ImageIcon Würfel4 = new ImageIcon("Würfel4.jpg");
  ImageIcon Würfel5 = new ImageIcon("Würfel5.jpg");
  ImageIcon Würfel6 = new ImageIcon("Würfel6.jpg");
  ImageIcon Blau = new ImageIcon("Blau.gif");
  ImageIcon Gruen = new ImageIcon("Gruen.gif");
  ImageIcon Rot = new ImageIcon("Rot.gif");
  ImageIcon Gelb = new ImageIcon("Gelb.gif");
  JButton button1 = new JButton("2");
  JButton button2 = new JButton("3");
  JButton button3 = new JButton("4");
  JLabel FakeWürfel = new JLabel();
  JLabel Würfel = new JLabel();
  JLabel LabelOben = new JLabel("                       Wie viele Spieler?");
  JLabel Blau1 = new JLabel(Blau);
  JLabel Blau2 = new JLabel(Blau);
  JLabel Blau3 = new JLabel(Blau);
  JLabel Blau4 = new JLabel(Blau);
  JLabel Rot1 = new JLabel(Rot);
  JLabel Rot2 = new JLabel(Rot);
  JLabel Rot3 = new JLabel(Rot);
  JLabel Rot4 = new JLabel(Rot);
  JLabel Gelb1 = new JLabel(Gelb);
  JLabel Gelb2 = new JLabel(Gelb);
  JLabel Gelb3 = new JLabel(Gelb);
  JLabel Gelb4 = new JLabel(Gelb);
  JLabel Gruen1 = new JLabel(Gruen);
  JLabel Gruen2 = new JLabel(Gruen);
  JLabel Gruen3 = new JLabel(Gruen);
  JLabel Gruen4 = new JLabel(Gruen);
  ActionListener a1 = new ActionListener(){
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
   start1();
     }
   };
  ActionListener a2 = new ActionListener(){
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
   start2();
     }
   };
  ActionListener a3 = new ActionListener(){
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
   start3();
     }
   };
  MouseListener m1 = new MouseListener(){
    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt){
    würfeln();
    }
  };
  MouseListener m2 = new MouseListener(){
    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt){
    ziehen1();
    }
  };
      MouseListener m3 = new MouseListener(){
    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt){
    ziehen2();
    }
  };
      MouseListener m4 = new MouseListener(){
    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt){
    ziehen3();
    }
  };
      MouseListener m5 = new MouseListener(){
    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent evt){
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt){
    ziehen4();
    }
  };

  public MAEDN() {
    setSize(400,400);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    setResizable(false);
    setContentPane(new BackGroundPane("MAEDN.jpg"));
    setUndecorated(true);
    setVisible(true);
    setLayout(null);

    button1.setBounds(123,20,50,27);
    button1.addActionListener(a1);
    add(button1);
    button1.setVisible(true);
    
    button2.setBounds(175,20,50,27);
    button2.addActionListener(a2);
    add(button2);
    button2.setVisible(true);

    button3.setBounds(228,20,50,27);
    button3.addActionListener(a3);
    add(button3);
    button3.setVisible(true);
    
    FakeWürfel.setBounds(186,199,28,28);
    FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel1);
    add(FakeWürfel);
    Würfel.setVisible(false);
    
    Würfel.setBounds(186,199,28,28);
    Würfel.setIcon(Würfel1);
    Würfel.addMouseListener(m1);
    add(Würfel);
    Würfel.setVisible(false);
    
    LabelOben.setBounds(84,0,231,20);
    add(LabelOben);
    LabelOben.setVisible(true);
    
    Blau1.setBounds(26,28,24,24);
    add(Blau1);
    Blau1.setVisible(false);

    Blau2.setBounds(56,28,24,24);
    add(Blau2);
    Blau2.setVisible(false);

    Blau3.setBounds(26,58,24,24);
    add(Blau3);
    Blau3.setVisible(false);

    Blau4.setBounds(56,58,24,24);
    add(Blau4);
    Blau4.setVisible(false);
    
    Rot1.setBounds(319,28,24,24);
    add(Rot1);
    Rot1.setVisible(false);
    
    Rot2.setBounds(349,28,24,24);
    add(Rot2);
    Rot2.setVisible(false);
    
    Rot3.setBounds(319,58,24,24);
    add(Rot3);
    Rot3.setVisible(false);
    
    Rot4.setBounds(349,58,24,24);
    add(Rot4);
    Rot4.setVisible(false);
    
    Gelb1.setBounds(26,343,24,24);
    add(Gelb1);
    Gelb1.setVisible(false);
    
    Gelb2.setBounds(56,343,24,24);
    add(Gelb2);
    Gelb2.setVisible(false);
    
    Gelb3.setBounds(26,373,24,24);
    add(Gelb3);
    Gelb3.setVisible(false);
    
    Gelb4.setBounds(56,373,24,24);
    add(Gelb4);
    Gelb4.setVisible(false);
    
    Gruen1.setBounds(319,343,24,24);
    add(Gruen1);
    Gruen1.setVisible(false);
    
    Gruen2.setBounds(349,343,24,24);
    add(Gruen2);
    Gruen2.setVisible(false);
    
    Gruen3.setBounds(319,373,24,24);
    add(Gruen3);
    Gruen3.setVisible(false);
    
    Gruen4.setBounds(349,373,24,24);
    add(Gruen4);
    Gruen4.setVisible(false);
  }
  public void start1(){
  new AePlayWave("Start.wav").start();
      button1.setVisible(false);
      button2.setVisible(false);
      button3.setVisible(false);
      Würfel.setVisible(true);
      LabelOben.setText("         Blau ist an der Reihe mit Würfeln");
      Blau1.setVisible(true);
      Blau2.setVisible(true);
      Blau3.setVisible(true);
      Blau4.setVisible(true);
      Rot1.setVisible(true);
      Rot2.setVisible(true);
      Rot3.setVisible(true);
      Rot4.setVisible(true);
  }
  public void start2(){
  new AePlayWave("Start.wav").start();
      button1.setVisible(false);
      button2.setVisible(false);
      button3.setVisible(false);
      Würfel.setVisible(true);
      LabelOben.setText("         Blau ist an der Reihe mit Würfeln");
      Blau1.setVisible(true);
      Blau2.setVisible(true);
      Blau3.setVisible(true);
      Blau4.setVisible(true);
      Rot1.setVisible(true);
      Rot2.setVisible(true);
      Rot3.setVisible(true);
      Rot4.setVisible(true);
      Gelb1.setVisible(true);
      Gelb2.setVisible(true);
      Gelb3.setVisible(true);
      Gelb4.setVisible(true);
  }
  public void start3(){
  new AePlayWave("Start.wav").start();
      button1.setVisible(false);
      button2.setVisible(false);
      button3.setVisible(false);
      Würfel.setVisible(true);
      LabelOben.setText("         Blau ist an der Reihe mit Würfeln");
      Blau1.setVisible(true);
      Blau2.setVisible(true);
      Blau3.setVisible(true);
      Blau4.setVisible(true);
      Rot1.setVisible(true);
      Rot2.setVisible(true);
      Rot3.setVisible(true);
      Rot4.setVisible(true);
      Gelb1.setVisible(true);
      Gelb2.setVisible(true);
      Gelb3.setVisible(true);
      Gelb4.setVisible(true);
      Gruen1.setVisible(true);
      Gruen2.setVisible(true);
      Gruen3.setVisible(true);
      Gruen4.setVisible(true);
  }
  public void würfeln(){
   new AePlayWave("Würfel.wav").start();
   würfel = r.nextInt(6) + 1;
   System.out.println(würfel);
   Blau1.addMouseListener(m2);
   Blau2.addMouseListener(m3);
   Blau3.addMouseListener(m4);
   Blau4.addMouseListener(m5);
   Würfel.setVisible(false);
   LabelOben.setText("                Blau hat eine "+würfel+" gewürfelt");
   if (würfel == 1){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel1);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
   if (würfel == 2){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel2);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
   if (würfel == 3){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel3);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
   if (würfel == 4){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel4);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
   if (würfel == 5){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel5);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
   if (würfel == 6){
     FakeWürfel.setIcon(Würfel6);
     FakeWürfel.setVisible(true);
   }
  }
  public void ziehen1(){
     Point bl1 = Blau1.getLocation();
     System.out.println(bl1);
      if (bl1.equals(BlauPunkt1)){
       if (würfel.equals("6")){
        Blau1.setLocation(38,171);
      }
     }
  }
    public void ziehen2(){
     Point bl2 = Blau2.getLocation();
     System.out.println(bl2);
      if (bl2.equals(BlauPunkt2)){
       if (würfel.equals("6")){
        Blau2.setLocation(38,171);
      }
     }
  }
    public void ziehen3(){
     Point bl3 = Blau3.getLocation();
     System.out.println(bl3);
      if (bl3.equals(BlauPunkt3)){
       if (würfel.equals("6")){
        Blau3.setLocation(38,171);
      }
     }
  }
    public void ziehen4(){
     Point bl4 = Blau4.getLocation();
     System.out.println(bl4);
      if (bl4.equals(BlauPunkt4)){
       if (würfel.equals("6")){
        Blau4.setLocation(38,171);
      }
     }
  }
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new MAEDN();
  }
  class BackGroundPane extends JPanel {
    Image img = null;

    BackGroundPane(String imagefile) {
      if (imagefile != null) {
        MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
        img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(imagefile);
        mt.addImage(img, 0);
        try {
          mt.waitForAll();
        } catch (InterruptedException e) {
          e.printStackTrace();
        }
      }
    }

    protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
      super.paintComponent(g);
      g.drawImage(img,0,0,this.getWidth(),this.getHeight(),this);
    }
   }
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jan 2010)

Womit "er" auch Recht hat

```
int würfel = 0;
.....
würfel = r.nextInt(6) + 1;
```

Du fragst doch teilweise sogar ab ob würfel ==1 , == 2 usw. ist ?
Und in 335 vergleichst du mit einem String ?!


----------



## Irreparabel (18. Jan 2010)

Oh fuck, mal wieder int mit string verwechselt, tut mir leid, danke!


----------

